# Orgiva anyone?



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, after 4 months of seaside we've now moved to the mountains! Orgiva in Las Alpujarras. Anyone else around? It's gorgeous - mountains, blue skies, 17deg at 10.30 in the morning and rising fast - it's a hard life!

Probably staying here for a week - got to start heading back to UK sometime I suppose!

Got the van booked into Essanjay for 7th April so we'll have to make a start soon!

Marie and Rex


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I will have to get the map out, we are at Granada at Camping Reina Isabel nr the Sierra Nevada's, Sun very hot here too.
Cheers sid


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

SidT said:


> I will have to get the map out, we are at Granada at Camping Reina Isabel nr the Sierra Nevada's, Sun very hot here too.
> Cheers sid


We're just a bit south of you. Road out of Granada towards Motril, turn left at Lanjaron, through Orgiva heading south and campsite on left.
Lovely site, great views, plenty of walks, nice town great for people watching whilst sipping a beer!

Marie and Rex


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

West of you about 30 miles La Vinuela its 72 at 4.45 well someone has to do it just think of all those poor soles in GB where its snowing.
Colin 



16:45 71.8 °F / 22.1 °C 46.2 °F / 7.9 °C 29.97in / 1014.8hPa SE 3mph / 4.8km/h 3mph / 4.8km/h 40% 0.00in / 0.0mm CLR


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

West of you about 30 miles La Vinuela its 72 at 4.45 well someone has to do it just think of all those poor soles in GB where its snowing.
Colin 



16:45 71.8 °F / 22.1 °C 46.2 °F / 7.9 °C 29.97in / 1014.8hPa SE 3mph / 4.8km/h 3mph / 4.8km/h 40% 0.00in / 0.0mm CLR


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

38Rover said:


> West of you about 30 miles La Vinuela its 72 at 4.45 well someone has to do it just think of all those poor soles in GB where its snowing.
> Colin
> 
> 16:45 71.8 °F / 22.1 °C 46.2 °F / 7.9 °C 29.97in / 1014.8hPa SE 3mph / 4.8km/h 3mph / 4.8km/h 40% 0.00in / 0.0mm CLR


I know! It's a hard life and we'd really rather be in UK with the snow - ha ha!! Not on your life!!!

Marie and Rex


----------

